

New Chinese graphene smartphones boost battery life by 50% - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/chinese-firms-worlds-first-graphene-smartphones-030315

======
macNchz
>The graphene technology was developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and
is thought to make the touch screens more sensitive and prolong battery life
by at least 50%.

With no real sources or other supporting information, nothing much from
Google, and wild claims like that with no details on what a 'graphene based
smartphone' even means, it seems like PR hot air, a gimmick, or both.

------
yohann305
If only the article would explain the how.

It's not because a device is made of graphene material that it magically gains
50% more battery life.

Somehow I have a feeling we're going to hear lots of magic numbers thrown at
us with graphene in the coming years and then real life numbers will kick in.

Usually with each new material / technology comes pros and cons. I have yet to
hear about the cons.

What's your opinion guys? Any expert on the subject on HN?

~~~
TD-Linux
I know enough about graphene to say that the OP is content-less clickbait.
There really isn't much more to say about it. Looking up research papers about
graphene for each application would be a good way to get some insight into
what it can potentially help with.

------
meragrin
Clicking through the links and a little bit of searching, this seems to be
closer to the original source:

[http://tech.163.com/15/0304/02/AJR1IG2P000915BE.html](http://tech.163.com/15/0304/02/AJR1IG2P000915BE.html)

There are no claims of boosting battery life by 50%.

